# vs fastest lipo charger? im new in the electric side of rc. need advice



## razr25 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi. Im new to electric rc's I have several nitros but they need to much attention so I bought a red cat earthquake 8e for a starter because they are inexpensive and it seems to be extremly powerful. The only thing I hate is that it has duel 3200mah 7.4v lipo batteries that take 4 hours each to charge on the stock charger. And im not very patient lol. Can anyone tell me what charger I need to buy to cut down my wait? I am also planning on buying some 5000mah battieries soon so I would like for the charger to ve compatible with each. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Atticabob (Dec 24, 2012)

I really like my PowerLab 8. It is a lil spendy but I'm charging paralleled 6500s in ~20minutes...


----------



## razr25 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow your not kidding almost 300 bucks. Know of any thing cheaper?


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

*good charger*

This is a good charger, not the best but very good. 
http://www.buddyrc.com/sky-rc-b6-duo.html
Call Them, There in the USA.


----------



## Atticabob (Dec 24, 2012)

On a lil more budget minded... 
The 10 XP is also a very nice piece. You give up some capacity, but, you keep the part that makes Revo, Revo... 

http://www.buddyrc.com/cellpro-10xp-645w-15a-10s-charger.html

When charging multi-cells most chargers balance by pulling power away from the cell that is higher. The Revo chargers actually boost the low cell through the balance lead. The CCS software is also tops for watching your cells, it makes it easy to see if you have a pack going bad over time...


----------



## TigwldrSC (Jul 14, 2012)

You want to find a charger wih the highest "Charge Current" or "Charge Amperage. Most chargers are around 10amps that would be a 30ish minute charge time on a 2 cell. 

They make chargers that will charge those packs in about 10 minutes if you want to spend the money.


----------



## razr25 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks guys yal have been a huge help! I will let you know what I end up getting. But for now I am hunting for hobby shops that stock red cat parts because I already broke it and the part I need redcat is out of stock of


----------

